# ESL Qualifications



## snoble (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello, 

My partner and I are both qualified ESL profs who are looking to retire to the Coimbra area. I've come across qualifications for ESL being CELTA, but wondering what other qualifications are needed. I have a Ph.D. and ESL certification and my partner has an MA and ESL certification. We're looking to work part time on a freelance basis and ideally perhaps be guest profs at the local university there. Can anyone suggest what ESL certification is most suitable for Portugal and how easy is it to get a adjunct teaching position at the university? 

Snoble


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Not a qualification but certainly a requirement would be the need to be fluent in European Portuguese. The debate continues as to whether a native Portuguese speaker with EFL training to teach English is better qualified than an English speaking native with perfect Portuguese.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Perhaps asking the University what qualification they prefer would be the best way to approach it?


----------

